

Faster than light travel - nixpulvis
http://www.minds.com/blog/view/91850/nasa-admits-they-are-working-to-travel-faster-than-the-speed-of-light

======
leephillips
Don't bother trying to make sense out of this fantastically idiotic article,
but, if you are interested in the subject, look at some of the references at
the end. Krauss' book _The Physics of Star Trek_ discusses some of these
ideas, and reiterates the conventional conclusion, which is that even if
travel-by-warping is possible, it would require us to manipulate an amount of
energy comparable to that contained in the entire universe.

~~~
misnome
Right, a couple of choice quotes from the article to demonstrate this:

> "Although there is already a lot of evidence that shows it is possible and
> has already been accomplished"

> "UFO and the technology behind it should not be subject to speculation. Odds
> are we have retrieved some of that technology, or manufactured some
> ourselves."

~~~
jvzr
Yeah, I was not sure if this was an elaborate prank until I read that line. So
weird.

------
opinali
Hopeful, but not much :)
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/115308028547191805295/posts/KCzc...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/115308028547191805295/posts/KCzcHw5Kk5g)

------
teilo
Yet another exploitive article. The majority of laymen do not understand that
"possible" and "practically impossible" are not opposites.

------
Datsundere
What Einstein never believed that things could go faster than light.

